# Tivo's for Sale



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

For sale:

Tivo Series III with lifetime ($280) plus external 1TB hard ($40) plus glo remote ($20) -- $340 + shipping.

*Tivo Series II dual tuner with lifetime -- $75 + shipping. SOLD

Wireless G adapter. $30 includes shipping.* --- *SOLD*

I also have a Harmony 880 remote I can bundle with the Series III or sell separately ($50).

Buy it all for $390 and I will waive shipping.

Or make me a (reasonable) offer for some or all.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

iWish said:


> For sale:
> 
> Tivo Series II dual tuner with lifetime -- $75 + shipping.


or if you will put it on ebay buy it now


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

replaytv said:


> or if you will put it on ebay buy it now


Nice price for a lifetime Tivo but too bad Comcast in our area went all digital so it would be useless here...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I already have 2 of them still tempted.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

whats the model number of the s3?


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

648-0001


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll take the S2 dual tuner with lifetime for $75. I'll pm you to get details.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you still have the 648?


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

I do have the series iii and related items (external hard drive, glo remote, and harmony 880) available for sale. $390 for all - no shipping.


----------

